# Cat bite-need for concern?



## seattlecoon (Mar 2, 2012)

My cat bite me on my thumb yesterday when I was attempting to give her a liquid antibiotic. One tooth penetrated at least half a cm or deeper and another cracked the nail. It still hurts although not as bad last night when the pain ran down my thumb. Got to admit the puncture looks nasty today. The area is slightly swollen but that is to be expected with any wound. Anyone know if cat bites are dangerous? She is an indoor cat and up to date on all shots. 

Did get the medicine into her though and 5 minutes later she was stretched out on top of the kitchen counter like she hadn't a care in the world and was wondering what all the commotion was about. :fust

This confirms my greatest fear-she is a vampire kitty and now she has had her first taste of blood.


----------



## shouldigetacat (May 6, 2012)

Hey there. Personally I would get it looked after. Cats carry a bacteria in their saliva - my grandpa is a doctor and has seen many infected cat bite wounds. 

Just my opinion


----------



## Wylde (Apr 3, 2012)

Next too human bites, cat bites are some of the dirtiest things out there, I would definately talk to your doctor.

I had a friend have a cat bite her arm and she took " care " of it at home, days later her arm was hot and you could literally see redness creeping up her arm from infection. Not only did she almost lose her arm, she almost died. They kept her in the hospital for 5 days with heavy duty antibiotics


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

Since you say it looks pretty nasty, I would get antibiotics. The infection could easily spread and get worse. To answer your question, YES! cat bites are fairly dangerous, even if she is a clean indoor kitty. You also want to get a tetanus shot if you have not had one recently.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Your doctor may have to put you down. 

If you washed it well and applied antibiotics right away, I wouldn't bother going to the doctor (mostly because I wouldn't want to pay my co-pay if it's nothing). If it gets worse and not better, then I'd go.


----------



## Wylde (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah , what marie said. Also, do you remember that old song, " Cat scratch fever" ?? ummm theres some truth to that lol


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

Watch for red strecks from the wound. This could mean infection going into your blood stream. My sister had this happen once and waited a day. The doctor said if it had just been another 3-4 hrs she could have lost her arm.

My pet rat accidently got me once, it was a deep punture wound. (just got her a week before, she gave birth the day she bit me, didnt know she was pregnant). I went to the hospital to make sure all was ok. They soaked it for a while in a wound cleaning solution with antibiotic in it. Gave me a tetness (sp) shot sence I couldnt remember when I last had one and a script for a 10 day antibiotic.


----------



## Penny135 (Apr 6, 2011)

marie73 said:


> Your doctor may have to put you down.
> 
> If you washed it well and applied antibiotics right away, I wouldn't bother going to the doctor (mostly because I wouldn't want to pay my co-pay if it's nothing). If it gets worse and not better, then I'd go.


I have had cat bites by Mia several times playing around and she got too excited. I have always washed with soap and water and used peroxide next on the wound then just watched it the next few days. I would get a tetnis shot if you havn't had one in 10 years though. That should be routine though.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

Some people get infected very easily, others not. So far the few bites I've received have not bothered me. My advice is to use a strong salt solution and soak it for ten minutes or so. Pickles are salted vegetables and the salt prevents bacterial growth) But watch it carefully for any signs of increased swelling. 

As to the dirty mouth thought, different bugs give a different infective results.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Agreed, keep a close eye on it. Cat bites are notorious for infection. The minute it starts to warm to the touch or too puffy call your Dr.


----------



## Marshel (Dec 22, 2010)

I would call the doctor and see if they would call in a subscription for antibiotics.
My cats have bitten and scratched me in the past. I would tend to it at home. They would get red and sore.
About 18 months ago someone drop three kittens. I kept one and another I was making progress in taming it down. We had some really nasty winter weather comming in. I grabbed the kitten when feeding it and stuffed it in a carrier to take to the shelter. In the process, I recieved some scratches and a bite. Called my Paramedic son. He told me that a cat bite is one of the most bacteria ridded bites you can get. He adviced me to get antibiotics. My company employs a Nurswe Practitioner so I went and saw her the next day. She prescibed an antibiotic. The wounds helped a lot faster with much less pain.


----------



## The Divine Miss M (Oct 4, 2011)

Straight to the doctor. Cat bites are nothing to play around with, things can get nasty, quickly.


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Animal Bites


Read that and then decide. As for copay....wish I had had something like that in the past...Now with medicare I could go more often but don't. I rarely ever visited a doctor....home remedies for small problems but that wasnt' always the smartest thing. With kids we took them and worked out a payment plan. Self employed premiums were always high,, didn't have the 'welfare' benefit some do and misuse.

Yes, get it looked at before it gets worse...mho.


----------

